# Just getting started with a home-based monogram business...



## cortez1314 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi friends, 
I am completely new to the embroidery industry and am looking to start a home-based business that focuses on personalized and monogrammed gifts. I have done a lot of research and there doesn't seem to be anyone offering this service in my area. I've had a lot of positive feedback from friends, neighbors, and local businesses when I've mentioned the idea of selling monogrammed gifts so I do believe there is a local market for it. I am not interested in competing with the larger, established embroidery and screen printing businesses in my area for large corporate/contract jobs -- so I am not considering any multi-head machines. I really want to focus on single-item, personalized gifts and monogramming.

I attended the ISS Long Beach show in January and have since met with a Barudan rep, tried to meet with a Tajima rep though he has never followed up with me, and am hoping to meet with a Melco rep. The machines I'm considering are:

Barudan CO1 II bridge
Tajima TEMX C or NEO
Melco EMT16

I really welcome any and all feedback. Please share your experience with any of the above machines or others. Factors I'm particularly interested in are: 

Ease of use and learning curve
Software compatibility
Noise (machine will be used in the garage)
Small fonts (for men's shirts)
Any trouble with fabrics or materials (e.g. burlap, fleece, oilcloth, golf bags, etc)

Thank you in advance for any advice!!!


----------



## 1badsup (Jan 16, 2015)

I've only used brother PR600 and Melco EMT16 so I'm biased. I know a lot of commercial embroiderers use Tajima and Barudan but I think it's too much for home-based embroidery. If you have the extra cash, go for it. if not the EMT16 is a good startup machine and will last you decades. One thing with embroidery machines is it has be serviced frequently or you'll have problems down the road.

As far as fonts and digitizing, you should outsource them for about $25-$50 and maybe but the software later. Most embroidery machines come with training and support so learning how to use it is not an issue. The rest you just learn as you embroider.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Tajima all the way, I have worked with Brother, Toyota, Tajima and Baurading machines and I will always recommend a Tajima, more techicians, more training and more options.


----------



## yarbsea (Jan 28, 2015)

I liked the high tech telco...that's what I went with ..EMT16 all the way!


----------



## iapparel (Aug 19, 2007)

Any of the machines you mention will do the job for you. They are ALL noisy. Personally, I prefer Tajima, but that's a personal thing. The Melco machines I had long ago were when their model was an EMC, before tubular became the norm.

The biggest decision, and the one that will affect your quality over the long haul, is software. THAT will make or break you. The file you put into the machine is determined by that, and your reputation relies on it.

For myself, I'm a Wilcom user and would never want to use anything else. Which is not to say that there aren't many other companies that would serve you well, but just that my preference will always be Wilcom. I digitize for people who run Melco, Pulse, and many others... and they all rely on the lettering I can get out of Wilcom compared to what they create themselves from their own brand of software, so they come to me for their files. DO at least put Wilcom on your list of things to consider.

Good luck in your new plan!


----------



## wm8c (May 31, 2011)

We have a Brother PR600+ and two SWF's and have no major failures with either in more than 8 years. No experience with the others. We have also always been very faithful on the yearly maintenance tuneups for all of them. Keeping up with oiling I think is very important as well.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm glad you mentioned noise. All machines are noisy, some more than others. If you plan to spend much time in this industry its best to wear hearing protection.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> All machines are noisy, some more than others.


The best cure for machine noise is Pandora and a descent set of speakers.


----------



## sprinkledsweet (Oct 7, 2015)

I have a Brother PR 650e and it more than does the job for my small business. All of them have a learning curve but you can catch on quick and practice on a lot of different objects before you start taking orders. The more you do it the easier it gets. Best of luck


----------

